# Wine Making Wish Lists



## Abby (Apr 12, 2007)

We all have them, some of them attainable in the short term, some of them in the long, and some that aren't just going to happen.

What are yours? What kit, piece of equipment or opportunity are you dreaming of?

Just to prime the pump, I will share a couple of mine, pedestrian though they are.

I am itching to try making a winexpert selection special sherry, dry first, then cream. (so many kits! so little time!)

I have hopes of converting part of my basement into a true wine cellar. 
I also think that someday, I would like a cider press, to make apple and peary..


----------



## cpfan (Apr 12, 2007)

Perhaps not what Abby had in mind, but I would like somebody who wants to make wine for people to move to town and buy my Ferment on Premises.

Steve


----------



## Abby (Apr 12, 2007)

> Perhaps not what Abby had in mind, but I would like somebody who wants to make wine for people to move to town and buy my Ferment on Premises.



A wish is a wish is a wish is a wish


----------



## FentonCellars (Jun 20, 2007)

*Here are mine....*

I've been away from this site doing home improvement on our house. Now that I'm semi back, I'll get myself back involved... 

1. Starting now (current batch) I'm going to buy a Paraffin Lined Oak Barrel. For each batch, I'll keep adding to the collection, so I can be aging multiple batches without adding flavor. This will mostly be for storage and look/feel for my wine cellar I'm building.
2. I'd love to get a pump to move wine from carboy to carboy. 
3. I've purchased a 96 bottle wine rack, that I still need to stain, build and install onto my wine wall. Not really a wish, except if you allow me to wish for someone to do it for me!
4. I prefer kits, so my next wish is to make a award winning kit found in the top 5/10 list from the last WineMaker competition.


----------



## Vin Rouge (Jun 25, 2007)

The list goes like this:

1) A crusher destemer.

2) A press. 

3) A 15 gal oak barrel.

This is for my home grow wine. I have a small vineyard of 14 vines. I am budgeting for this. I just got done paying for an Anology class with UC Davis, $650. It will be a few months before I can "Tool UP".


----------



## smurfe (Jun 27, 2007)

I want an Enolmatic bottle filler with in-line filtering. I really do not like the bottling device I use or the Mini Jet filter.


----------



## Kevinski324 (Jun 28, 2007)

*I wish...*

Well, like most everyone else, I feel like a kid at the candy store whenever I go to the local wine supply store.. I recently purchased a wine filter, which is cool, but I would really like to have a couple of large primary fermenters(about 20 Gallons), and a few more carboys.. I would really like to make more wine than just the 5 or 6 gallons at a time.. That way, when I stuble on a great recipe(like the apple wine I made last year), I will have 15-20 gallons in reserve, instead of just 5-6.. Plus, I love to give my wine away(and I'm thinking of selling some of it) Anyway, that's not all I dream of someday owning. I also would like to have some things like bottle fillers, a nicer corker, and maybee a couple of barrels some day.. Well, maybee someday...It doesn't hurt to dream; but I'm sure it will happen some day.  
kevin


----------

